# Clipper Farecard An SF Bay Hit



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 24, 2010)

Since its June official premiere - following a soft launch - the rate of adoption for the 5-agency (soon to be more) farecard by passengers has been so rapid as to pose difficulties.

Clipper card catches on - trips up system

"Some Muni Fast Pass users have had difficulties getting their monthly passes loaded onto their Clipper cards because of technical problems involving differing fare rules at Muni and BART. Some cable car commuters complained about problems getting operators to accept Clipper cards."


----------



## sechs (Aug 25, 2010)

I think that calling it a "hit" is a bit of an overstatement. Muni riders using passes are basically being forced to use it, and it's not yet accepted on SamTrans or VTA.

I picked up a free Clipper card, but probably won't be using it until it can hold Caltrain day passes.


----------

